# Best wet dog food brand



## Velinda81

Appreciate if anyone can offer what they are feeding their doggies in regards to canned dog food. I would like to feed raw food to my dog however I just don't have the time. I just purchased Longevity from Springtime and Nadia is currently eating Cannidae. I really would appreciate some high quality canned food recommendations. Thank you all for your input.


----------



## BowWowMeow

I have been buying the Primal and Bravo grinds. They come in 5 and 10 pounds tubes and a lot of different proteins. Just an idea if you want to add some raw in. I've also used the Primal and Nature's Variety patties. 

Chama was eating the Nature's Variety canned for a long time since it's grain free. Recently I've switched her over to the Tripette canned food. She likes the salmon and duck flavor and the lamb flavor best. http://www.tripett.com/

Wellness canned foods are fine and dogs love the Merrick canned food although I felt they were more gravy than anything else. 

I've also given her canned duck and sweet potato food too. Several companies make that. 

She gets about 1/4 to 1/3 can of food/day across two meals. That's in addition to her other food.


----------



## spartshep

I have used Wellness canned for finicky females at the end of their pregnancy with success though I really don't care for canned anything.


----------



## rjvamp

I have used several off and on.

Natural Balance seems to be the favorite among my crew for both dogs and cats.

EDITED: I forgot - they also liked the Duck and Oatmeal from Eagle Pack.


----------



## doggiedad

Wellness Super 5 mix. we mix the kibble with sweet potato, fresh green veggies, fruit (pear, apple or blueberry), quinoa, millet or oats. sometimes we add a drizzle of 100% extra virgin olive oil.
we also add cooked boneless and skinless chicken breast
or raw 100% ground beef.

we always have on hand Wellness can (95% meat), 
B G (by Merrick) and Merrick.


----------



## Barb E

If it's to be the only food make sure that it's meant to be fed as a full diet - not all of them are.

I feed Dante Nature's Logic ( http://www.natureslogic.com/products/dp.html ) both the kibble and the canned.

I also really like Evangers
http://www.evangersdogfood.com/


----------



## rjvamp

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.If it's to be the only food make sure that it's meant to be fed as a full diet - not all of them are.


Excellent Point!


----------

